# Game Engine empfehlung



## iL0ndi (28. Feb 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich möchte gerne ein kleines einfaches 3D Spiel machen. Nach einer kurzen suche im Web nach Game Engines habe ich festgestellt, das wohl die jmonkeyengine am besten ist. Könnt ihr dies persöhnlich bestätigen, oder findet ihr etwas anderes einfacher und oder besser?


----------



## Gucky (3. Mrz 2014)

Ich finde die jMonkeyEngine ist eine mächtige Engine, zu der es viele Tutorials gibt. Zudem ist sie OpenSource.


----------

